# Who is at risk for allergies and why? - allergist in wilmington, newark delaware



## allergistindelaware (Nov 20, 2014)

Allergies can not only develop at any age, but many individual also outgrow allergies overtime.
Most of us certainly do not fully understand or answer the question "why one person develops allergies and another does not?", but we know there are several risk factors for allergic conditions. The following are 3 common risk factors for allergic conditions:
1. Genetics
Family history, or genetics, plays a large role. If children born into families where allergies already exist have a higher than average chance of developing allergies themselves. If both parents or siblings have allergies, the risk is increased to 60-80%.
2. Being exposed to second hand smoke (passive smoking) and smoking
People exposure to tobacco smoke increases the risk of developing the condition. So, boys are more likely to be allergic than girls.


----------

